# guitar amp



## drawmer (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a ELECTRONIC ENTERPRISE LTD (Montreal) Amp Model MA.7.
it has 3 tubes 12AX7. 50L6 35Z2. 
looking for wiring diagram and history of the piece.
drawmer


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Have you seen this?

Electro-Harmonix MA-4B 75W Symphonic Instrument Amplifier Review | Guitar Amplifiers

Read the paragraphs at the bottom of the page.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

drawmer said:


> I have a ELECTRONIC ENTERPRISE LTD (Montreal) Amp Model MA.7.
> it has 3 tubes 12AX7. 50L6 35Z2.
> looking for wiring diagram and history of the piece.
> drawmer


Might be a tough search. Obviously, the manufacturer was never well known. In the meantime, you might look at any amp that uses the same 3 tubes. The circuit is so simple that it would have to be very similar. The 35Z5 is the rectifier, the 50L6 the output tube and the 12AX7 is the preamp. You might start at Schematic Heaven - FREE Amp Schematics Tube Amp Schematics Valve Amp Schematics Effect Schematics Effect Pedal Schematics Guitar Amp Schematics Bass Amp Schematics Fender Amp Schematics Marshall Amp Schematics Gibson Amp Schematics Vox Amp Schematics and poke around, particularly at some of the older Silvertones.

WB


----------



## drawmer (Jun 6, 2010)

thank's for the info. I think i will put a 3 wire cord on it and see what it will sounds like.
Tony D.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you find a schematic for it?

Does it have an output transformer?

I'm just asking, because somehow I thought that you had to be careful putting a 3 wire cord on it if it doesn't have an output transformer.
I could be wrong.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

greco said:


> Did you find a schematic for it?
> 
> Does it have an output transformer?
> 
> ...


It's the power transformer Dave. Units with no power transformer use a voltage doubler circuit which cannot have an earth ground.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> It's the power transformer Dave. Units with no power transformer use a voltage doubler circuit which cannot have an earth ground.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Richard


Thanks Richard...right idea, wrong transformer. I must remember this. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## drawmer (Jun 6, 2010)

yes it does have a transformer, And i allready have it done ,its a little soft in sound dept but thats proberly because it has a 7" speaker instead of the original 6" one. 
Tony.D.


----------

